# CHARLES NEILS IT'S ALL ABOUT COLOR DVDs



## thatwoodworkingguy

Working in the shop never works out for me either when I get a new toy
Nice review


----------



## Loucarb

Nice review Jim & thanks for the link.


----------



## dfletcher

Thanks Jim, I was debating whether or not to buy this video series, I guess now I just need to get the money.


----------



## Karson

Jim I got my DVD's today also but I've not watched any yet. Thanks for the review.


----------



## a1Jim

Karson
I hope you enjoy them too.


----------



## RBWoodworker

Ahh Jim!!..you lucky!!

I'm gonna hav e to start my collection..I have 3 sets..and I want em all!..lol..good review..he's good watching!..I learned a ton with the 3 dvd's I have now.. Can't wait to expand my knowledge with the rest of his teachings!


----------



## Close

Jim, Yes he is very good Charles also has spots on y tube


----------



## MickeyD

Ours arrive today also….I think I will go start watching it. I have a walnut table waiting to be finished.


----------



## Qmoney

Wow i need to get mine.


----------



## REK

Sound good, but I'll never throw away my tung oil!!!


----------



## a1Jim

You and David Marks Bob LOL


----------



## b2rtch

Good review, thank you Jim.
Sounds very interesting after many other things to buy.


----------



## HokieMojo

Jim,
Could you give an average run time for a DVD? Thanks!


----------



## HokieMojo

Also, you don't by any chance know what the "reward points" do that are mentioned on his shopping pages.


----------



## a1Jim

It might be best to check with Charles on that. All his DVDs seem to fly by when I watch them.

[email protected]


----------



## HokieMojo

thanks Jim!


----------



## CharlesNeil

The reward points are accumulated based on your purchases and each point is worth .25 for redemption. This is a feature this software allowed us to use. Once you register as a customer, (you do not need to make a purchase to register) then you can see the points required to earn free CNW merchandise.

Sherri (not Charles, he asks me the same thing)


----------



## DocSavage45

Wow,

Stumbled on the reviews this sunday morning. Althouugh this is an older posting it is relevant. Especially about Charles Neil's work. He is what he calls a "finisher". But looking through the reviews we can also see he is a craftsman in wood as well.

It's like having a real person in the shop? Charles is opinionated. Does not like BLO and he will tell you Why he does not like it. The next step is "Finishing from A-Z which gives more detail. In many states like CA we cannot purchase oil based ( real oil based) finishing materials. Unhealthy fumes. so we have fewer choices and are maybe forced into "Water Bourne" finishes.

Charles will guide us. I've learned a heck of a lot. He is one of my masters that I've learned from.

Jim, Thanks for posting this .


----------



## DocSavage45

Oh yea, have loved the smell of oil paint and BLO since I was a kid !


----------



## a1Jim

Tom

Charles would slap your wrist if he caught you using BLO, LOL


----------



## JGM0658

"Charles would slap your wrist if he caught you using BLO, LOL"

Why? What is wrong with using BLO? In some woods that have been planed for finishing it can add color and depth.


----------



## a1Jim

I know lots of folks use Blo but Charles Neil is a professorial woodworker and expert finisher who has many other more modern options for finishes than Blo that takes a long time to dry and that makes it difficult to use for efficient production work.


----------



## DocSavage45

Jim,

Good point! Charles is a custon, production, professional. BLO is slow to dry even when it has Japan Drier in it? I think we all have our path? And adding information, knowledge, and a Master fFnisher's knowledge to what I do expands my potential.

I love wood grain and the subtlties that nature put in it. Many would not? Some like the sheen of a gloss poly. Although it is long lasting, I do not.

But on the other hand I really hate mainenance! LOL, Oil and bees wax?


----------

